# DAZN: i costi per la stagione 2022/2023.



## admin (9 Giugno 2022)

Il Sole 24 Ore riporta il costo dell'abbonamento a DAZN per la stagione 2022/2023

29,99 €/mese visione su un solo dispositivo per volta o due (ma nella stessa casa) 

39,99 €/mese visione 'Premium' su due dispositivi che non si trovino nella stessa rete domestica


----------



## admin (9 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Sole 24 Ore riporta il costo dell'abbonamento a DAZN per la stagione 2022/2023
> 
> 29,99 €/mese visione su un solo dispositivo per volta o due (ma nella stessa casa)
> 
> 39,99 €/mese visione 'Premium' su due dispositivi che non si trovino nella stessa rete domestica


.


----------



## Buciadignho (9 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Sole 24 Ore riporta il costo dell'abbonamento a DAZN per la stagione 2022/2023
> 
> *29,99 €/mese visione su un solo dispositivo per volta o due (ma nella stessa casa)*
> 
> 39,99 €/mese visione 'Premium' su due dispositivi che non si trovino nella stessa rete domestica


Tanto oggi basta un Raspberry Pi e due nozioni informatiche per aggirare questo vincolo.


----------



## Devil man (9 Giugno 2022)

*ogni anno vogliono incrementano di 10€ ?

ma le partite rimangono le stesse *


----------



## Albijol (9 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Sole 24 Ore riporta il costo dell'abbonamento a DAZN per la stagione 2022/2023
> 
> 29,99 €/mese visione su un solo dispositivo per volta o due (ma nella stessa casa)
> 
> 39,99 €/mese visione 'Premium' su due dispositivi che non si trovino nella stessa rete domestica


Come fanno a capire che sono nella stessa casa? Cmq per me i costi sono raddoppiati.. Pagavo 10 condividendo adesso mi toccherà pagare 20


----------



## Andre96 (9 Giugno 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Come fanno a capire che sono nella stessa casa? Cmq per me i costi sono raddoppiati.. Pagavo 10 condividendo adesso mi toccherà pagare 20


Immagino si intenda stesso indirizzo IP.


----------



## Albijol (9 Giugno 2022)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Immagino si intenda stesso indirizzo IP.


Eh ma se io sto in 5g col cellulare e mio fratello in tv col WiFi?


----------



## Andre96 (9 Giugno 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Eh ma se io sto in 5g col cellulare e mio fratello in tv col WiFi?


Ti attacchi, mi sa.


----------



## Lo Gnu (9 Giugno 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Eh ma se io sto in 5g col cellulare e mio fratello in tv col WiFi?


Avrai un messaggio di errore che ti blocca l'accesso suppongo


----------



## pazzomania (9 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Sole 24 Ore riporta il costo dell'abbonamento a DAZN per la stagione 2022/2023
> 
> 29,99 €/mese visione su un solo dispositivo per volta o due (ma nella stessa casa)
> 
> 39,99 €/mese visione 'Premium' su due dispositivi che non si trovino nella stessa rete domestica


Accettabile dai, 20 euro a persona insomma.

Ci sta. Na 'cagata ( un po' come i loro servers)


----------



## Ecthelion (9 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Sole 24 Ore riporta il costo dell'abbonamento a DAZN per la stagione 2022/2023
> 
> 29,99 €/mese visione su un solo dispositivo per volta o due (ma nella stessa casa)
> 
> 39,99 €/mese visione 'Premium' su due dispositivi che non si trovino nella stessa rete domestica


Elenco dei network ai quali sono (o sono stato) abbonato e che non mi hanno _mai _dato problemi di buffering o lag durante la visione:
Amazon Prime, Netflix, NowTV, MLBTV, NFL Gamepass, Mubi, Disney+.
Elenco dei network ai quali sono stato abbonato e che mi hanno _sempre _dato problemi di buffering o lag:
DAZN.
Credo che la mia risposta sia scontata: mai più un euro a questi incapaci.


----------



## Devil man (9 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Accettabile dai, 20 euro a persona insomma.
> 
> Ci sta. Na 'cagata ( un po' come i loro servers)


L'anno scorso le partite erano le solite ed erano 10€ a persona.. da 10€ a 20€ è tanto.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Giugno 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso le partite erano le solite ed erano 10€ a persona.. da 10€ a 20€ è tanto.


Esatto.

Pero' dai, 10 euro era ridicolo, comunque era scontato... il listino era 29 euro al mese.

Io 20 euro lo trovo accettabile;

Io guardo solo il Milan, prima con Sky dovevo spenderne 50


----------



## Devil man (9 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> 
> Pero' dai, 10 euro era ridicolo, comunque era scontato... il listino era 29 euro al mese.
> 
> ...


Anche io guardo solo il Milan.. figurati se spendevo 50€ su Sky... Ma non mi va nemmeno di spendere 20€ per un servizio scadente come Dazn che ci vuole 2 ore per caricarlo, si blocca va in diferita e manda le pubblicità in mezzo alla partita...

Un prezzo onesto poteva essere 15€

Cioè Dazn sulle 400€ l'anno... L'abbonamento per vedere le partite a San Siro costa meno 350€ circa


----------



## kYMERA (9 Giugno 2022)

Direi che per quanto mi riguarda se trovo un milan Club dove fanno vedere le partite vado ad iscrivermi li. Piuttosto che regalare i soldi a sti qua.


----------



## Andris (9 Giugno 2022)

sì ho ricevuto la mail da DAZN a pranzo.
dal 2 agosto modifica unilaterale al contratto, da 19.99 euro a 29.99


----------



## sunburn (9 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Accettabile dai, 20 euro a persona insomma.
> 
> Ci sta. Na 'cagata ( un po' come i loro servers)


Ma anche con l’abbonamento non condiviso, considerando 10 mesi di abbonamento, son meno di otto euro a partita se uno guarda solo le partite della propria squadra.
Se già così ci si lamenta, non oso immaginare cosa accadrebbe qualora, per motivi attualmente inimmaginabili, dovesse aumentare il valore del prodotto serie a e arrivassero aumenti sostanziosi delle offerte per i diritti tv, con conseguente aumento dei prezzi per i consumatori…


----------



## Pamparulez2 (9 Giugno 2022)

Quindi 20€ dividendo abbonamento. 
Non è tanto sia chiaro, è che Dazn fa davvero schifo.. il mio utilizzo è accendere 5 minuti prima della partita, constatare lo schifo di commento tecnico e bordo campo, spegnere poco dopo la partita per il sanguinamento alle orecchie causato da mezze cartucce come Leotta / Montolivo / cessi a pedali vari...


----------



## pazzomania (9 Giugno 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Anche io guardo solo il Milan.. figurati se spendevo 50€ su Sky... Ma non mi va nemmeno di spendere 20€ per un servizio scadente come Dazn che ci vuole 2 ore per caricarlo, si blocca va in diferita e manda le pubblicità in mezzo alla partita...
> 
> Un prezzo onesto poteva essere 15€
> 
> Cioè Dazn sulle 400€ l'anno... L'abbonamento per vedere le partite a San Siro costa meno 350€ circa


Eh lo so, purtroppo da qualche parte 1 miliardo deve saltar fuori.

Concordo anche sulla qualità, mi auguro migliorino e di parecchio.

Ad essere onesto, ho avuto anche parecchie rogne con amazon prime.

La posa di fibra va avanti in Italia, speriamo il sistema diventi più efficiente...


----------



## mabadi (9 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Sole 24 Ore riporta il costo dell'abbonamento a DAZN per la stagione 2022/2023
> 
> 29,99 €/mese visione su un solo dispositivo per volta o due (ma nella stessa casa)
> 
> 39,99 €/mese visione 'Premium' su due dispositivi che non si trovino nella stessa rete domestica


e vai di vpn


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sì ho ricevuto la mail da DAZN a pranzo.
> dal 2 agosto modifica unilaterale al contratto, da 19.99 euro a 29.99


Conviene mettere l'abbonamento in pausa?
Che ne pensi?


----------



## Devil man (9 Giugno 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> e vai di vpn


Come funziona la storia del Vpn ?


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Giugno 2022)

E' arrivata anche a me la mail oggi, 30€ da solo o 20€ a testa se ne trovi un altro che lo fa con te sti maledetti! 
Avrei potuto capire 15€ ma 20€ sono davvero str0nzi anche perchè ti obbligano a fare abbonamento da 40€ e quindi trovarti qualcuno di fidato a cui legarti per pagare.

Mi piacerebbe provare con l'abbonamento da 30€ se si riesce comunque a dividere su 2 dispositivi di città diverse, anche Netflix aveva detto che non si poteva più ma si può lo stesso


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Giugno 2022)

Spero che ora di agosto Sky trovi un accordo per avere anche le altre 6 partite in co-esclusiva e non solo 3


----------



## Zenos (9 Giugno 2022)

Tanto pur di vedere il mio Milan rinnoverò...anche dovesse costare 100 euro.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Sole 24 Ore riporta il costo dell'abbonamento a DAZN per la stagione 2022/2023
> 
> 29,99 €/mese visione su un solo dispositivo per volta o due (ma nella stessa casa)
> 
> 39,99 €/mese visione 'Premium' su due dispositivi che non si trovino nella stessa rete domestica



Ho letto che quest'anno ci son stati ben 70 milioni di spettatori totali in meno rispetto all'anno prima. Un bagno di sangue per Dazn, che ovviamente intende far pagare agli abbonati. 

Invece di fare autocritica e migliorare il servizio, così da aumentare il numero di abbonati, scelgono la via più semplice: fare un'estorsione ai danni dei tanti clienti che gli hanno dato fiducia. Maledetti.

Se magari evitassero di mandare le pubblicità ad cazzum, di offrire immagini sgranate e blocchi continui, magari attirerebbero più clienti. 

Eh quanto la faccio difficile: un bell'aumento e risolviamo tutti i problemi.


----------



## ARKANA (9 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Sole 24 Ore riporta il costo dell'abbonamento a DAZN per la stagione 2022/2023
> 
> 29,99 €/mese visione su un solo dispositivo per volta o due (ma nella stessa casa)
> 
> 39,99 €/mese visione 'Premium' su due dispositivi che non si trovino nella stessa rete domestica


questi si lamentano che non ci rientrano nei costi e poi aumentano del doppio l'abbonamento credendo così di attrarre più abbonato, che geni quelli del marketing, piuttosto che dargli soldi mi ascolto le partite alla radio


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Giugno 2022)

Eliminassero tutta quella fuffa di interviste o dazn fun o cavolate che cmq gli costano come personale e costi e abbassassero gli abbonamenti, siamo arrivati alla follia. Un mese di Dazn costa come andare a San siro, chiaro che chi vede 40 partite al mese lo faccia uguale, ma chi segue solo la propria squadra con 4 gare al mese, di cui magari 1 o 2 va allo stadio, poi non spende 40€ per vedere due partite, si organizza tra pub o casa di amici e via.

Era troppo difficile far collegare 5€ ogni dispositivo registrato sul quale vedere dazn? Poi chi guarda guarda, dove guarda son cassi suoi, se uno ha 3 dispositivi pagherà 15€ volentieri la flessibilità, chi vuol risparmiare connette solo tv o cell e paga 5€.


----------



## sunburn (9 Giugno 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Tanto pur di vedere il mio Milan rinnoverò...anche dovesse costare 100 euro.


Allora puoi regalare due abbonamenti a qualche amico del forum.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Giugno 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Eliminassero tutta quella fuffa di interviste o dazn fun o cavolate che cmq gli costano come personale e costi e abbassassero gli abbonamenti, siamo arrivati alla follia. Un mese di Dazn costa come andare a San siro, chiaro che chi vede 40 partite al mese lo faccia uguale, ma chi segue solo la propria squadra con 4 gare al mese, di cui magari 1 o 2 va allo stadio, poi non spende 40€ per vedere due partite, si organizza tra pub o casa di amici e via.
> 
> Era troppo difficile far collegare 5€ ogni dispositivo registrato sul quale vedere dazn? Poi chi guarda guarda, dove guarda son cassi suoi, se uno ha 3 dispositivi pagherà 15€ volentieri la flessibilità, chi vuol risparmiare connette solo tv o cell e paga 5€.


Paghi 30, non 40.

Se trovi uno tizio che lo divide con te, sono 20 euro.

Sono 5 euro a partita se guardi SOLO il Milan

Io se vado al pub a vedere le partite mi costa 30 euro a match


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Giugno 2022)

Io sono cliente DAZN (Germania) sin dal 2017. Ho disdetto oggi, perche a luglio qui aumentano da 15 € a 30 €.
Forse trovero un amico e proveremo di usare un account in due, se poi lo bloccano...pazienza.

In questi 5 anni che sono cliente di DAZN hanno perso la Premier League, perso diritti MLB, perso diritti NBA, perso l'Europa League. L'unica cosa che hanno aggiunto é la Champions (non integrale), documentari scarsi e diritti di altri sport (dart golf, rallye).
E hanno il coraggio di radoppiare il prezzo da un momento al altro? Incredibile. 
Nel 2017 erano partiti persino con soli 9,99 €...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Giugno 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> questi si lamentano che non ci rientrano nei costi e poi aumentano del doppio l'abbonamento credendo così di attrarre più abbonato, che geni quelli del marketing, piuttosto che dargli soldi mi ascolto le partite alla radio



Top marketing  
Da 2-3 anni che girano in rete i dazoni teteschi,spagnoli,canadesi,brasileri e persino giapponesi a 2 lire.
Con questa arguta mossa degli aumenti ora ci saranno migliaia (o milioni) di persone che vireranno su questi


----------



## mabadi (9 Giugno 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Come funziona la storia del Vpn ?


In supersintesi si stabilisce la connessione fra due router e si crea una rete a distanza. L ip pubblico è quello del router che fa da server vpn


----------



## Blu71 (9 Giugno 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Tanto pur di vedere il mio Milan rinnoverò...anche dovesse costare 100 euro.



Non dirlo. DAZN ti osserva


----------



## ARKANA (9 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Top marketing
> Da 2-3 anni che girano in rete i dazoni teteschi,spagnoli,canadesi,brasileri e persino giapponesi a 2 lire.
> Con questa arguta mossa degli aumenti ora ci saranno migliaia (o milioni) di persone che vireranno su questi


Ah non ne ero a conoscenza, grazie per il info ora mi informo


----------



## Devil man (9 Giugno 2022)

Io ho trovato una soluzione, mi guardo tutta la Serie A su Paramount+ in Inglese a 9.90 dollari al mese.

ciao ciao con le mani Dazn

Un abbonato in meno


----------



## RickyKaka22 (10 Giugno 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Io ho trovato una soluzione, mi guardo tutta la Serie A su Paramount+ in Inglese a 9.90 dollari al mese.
> 
> ciao ciao con le mani Dazn
> 
> Un abbonato in meno


Com'è la qualità? Ma sicuro abbiano i diritti della serie A?


----------



## Devil man (10 Giugno 2022)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Com'è la qualità? Ma sicuro abbiano i diritti della serie A?


Si sicuro anche il prossimo anno ma per tutte le partite devi fare l'abbonamento plus, 9.90$

Mio padre che vive in Florida ha guardato il campionato con Paramount e non ha avuto problemi.


----------



## DavidGoffin (10 Giugno 2022)

Io da ormai estate 2021 non ho più avuto alcun problema di lag...ritardi...pixelloni e altri disservizi che avete descritto, e non abito ne in città ne mi arriva la fibra direttamente in casa ma ho normale Tim fibra fino armadietto. Quindi se avete problemi probabilmente sono delle vostre infrastrutture, periferiche o velocità connessione.

Comunque per ora sono più per non rinnovarlo che farlo, sono già stato fortunatissimo ad averlo avuto quasi x un anno a 8€ al mese poi passati a 19€ proprio nell'unico anno in cui abbiamo vinto lo scudetto e non avevo mai avuto Sky, se x settembre facciamo gran mercato o un mio amico ci tiene a vederlo farò quello da 40€ in due altrimenti facile che disdico. 360€ all'anno è troppo, almeno Sky ha tutto un contorno di rispetto.
Leggo che ieri ci sono già state tantissime disdette


----------



## sunburn (10 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Paghi 30, non 40.
> 
> Se trovi uno tizio che lo divide con te, sono 20 euro.
> 
> ...


Più dai 10 ai 30 per il post partita per festeggiare o consolarsi.


----------



## DavMilan (10 Giugno 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Io ho trovato una soluzione, mi guardo tutta la Serie A su Paramount+ in Inglese a 9.90 dollari al mese.
> 
> ciao ciao con le mani Dazn
> 
> Un abbonato in meno


Devi usare VPN?


----------



## Devil man (10 Giugno 2022)

DavMilan ha scritto:


> Devi usare VPN?


Si

Ma puoi dividere tutti i costi con 3 persone, Paramount ti da la possibilità di avere 3 account a distanza ho già testato oggi.

alla fine mi sono organizzato con 3 persone e vado a pagare tutto Vpn+Paramount 5€ al mese per 2 anni


----------



## pazzomania (10 Giugno 2022)

Ragazzi tirate fuori sti 20 euro al mese bottana maiala  

Facessero tutti cosi, invece che sognare attaccanti decenti dovremmo accontentarci di Strefezza


----------



## Devil man (10 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi tirate fuori sti 20 euro al mese bottana maiala
> 
> Facessero tutti cosi, invece che sognare attaccanti decenti dovremmo accontentarci di Strefezza


perchè dovrei tirare fuori 10€ in più.. mi hanno migliorato il servizio ?? No...

È puro strozzinaggio.. o paghi o fuori!

Cavoli loro i miei soldi li darò a Paramount+


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi tirate fuori sti 20 euro al mese bottana maiala
> 
> Facessero tutti cosi, invece che sognare attaccanti decenti dovremmo accontentarci di Strefezza



Questo perchè il sistema italiano è talmente marcio da dover dipendere quasi esclusivamente dai diritti tv.
Speriamo dazn fallisca


----------



## Swaitak (10 Giugno 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Io ho trovato una soluzione, mi guardo tutta la Serie A su Paramount+ in Inglese a 9.90 dollari al mese.
> 
> ciao ciao con le mani Dazn
> 
> Un abbonato in meno


Io ai tempi di Piontek avevo l'abbonamento ad eleven sports polacco, circa 3€ al mese


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (10 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Paghi 30, non 40.
> 
> Se trovi uno tizio che lo divide con te, sono 20 euro.
> 
> ...


ma torni contento, se torni, anche se il milan perde


----------



## sunburn (10 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Questo perchè il sistema italiano è talmente marcio da dover dipendere quasi esclusivamente dai diritti tv.
> Speriamo dazn fallisca


Ma i ricavi di un club di calcio dipendono in buona parte dalla propensione al consumo dei tifosi. Se uno si fa l’abbonamento pirata, si compra la maglietta tarocca e si appende all’ala degli aerei per non pagare il biglietto, hai voglia a insultare l’AD perché non aumentano i ricavi…

Poi per carità, nessuno deve spendere cifre che non può permettersi o che reputa eccessive. Ma volere un prodotto senza pagarlo evidentemente danneggia chi con quel prodotto ci lavora.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma i ricavi di un club di calcio dipendono in buona parte dalla propensione al consumo dei tifosi. Se uno si fa l’abbonamento pirata, si compra la maglietta tarocca e si appende all’ala degli aerei per non pagare il biglietto, hai voglia a insultare l’AD perché non aumentano i ricavi…
> 
> Poi per carità, nessuno deve spendere cifre che non può permettersi o che reputa eccessive. Ma volere un prodotto senza pagarlo evidentemente danneggia chi con quel prodotto ci lavora.



Si ma lascia perdere il merchandising,su quello hai perfettamente ragione.
Pensiamo ai diritti tv. E' colpa di noi tifosi se DAZN,per avere l'esclusiva della serie A,è andata ben oltre le proprie possibilità ?
Un anno fa hanno offerto ben 2,5 miliardi che non potevano permettersi,il tutto per superare la concorrenza di sky .
Un pò come sta facendo l'inter , giocando con soldi che non possiede e facendo continuamente allin sui giocatori  
Beh,dazn ha fatto allin sulla serie A.
E ha clamorosamente fallito,1 perchè non sono stati capaci neanche di fare correttamente i conti e 2 perchè hanno un reparto marketing da fare schifo.

E ora perchè dobbiamo rimetterci noi ?
Perchè loro non riescono a rientrare degli 800 e passa milioni che devono versare ogni anno ?

Questi pensano di essere come netflix,società che può alzare i costi senza perdere utenza pagante.
Non hanno capito che già hanno faticato quest'anno con abbonamenti a 19,99€ (e condivisioni tra familiari/amici che permettevano di smezzarsi i soldi del mensile),figuriamoci cosa potrebbe succedere la prossima stagione con gli abbonamenti raddoppiati 
Il tutto con una guerra in corso che ha fatto schizzare i prezzi e la gente non sa dove sbattere la testa,


----------



## claudiop77 (10 Giugno 2022)

Io avevo Dazn in offerta a 20 euro al mese, mai condiviso con nessuno.
Pagherei 30 euro al mese se avesse la Champions o almeno F1+MotoGP ma solo per la serie A mi sembra eccessivo (io guardo solo il Milan e nessun campionato estero né serie B).

Vediamo se in estate esce qualche offerta altrimenti non so che fare. Fosse un Milan da 6°/7° posto sicuramente non mi abbonerei, ora un po' mi dispiacerebbe rinunciarci ma ci penserò.
Magari fino a novembre mi arrangio con bar, radio, ecc... e poi vedrò se da gennaio si pentono di quello che stanno proponendo.


----------



## Djici (10 Giugno 2022)

Dal Belgio non ho trovato nulla sotto i 16 euro mensili. E non so nemmeno se ci sono le coppe europee.
Per me fino ad un massimo di 20 euro mensili ci può stare.
Superando quella soglia possono scordarsi di me.


----------



## Nevergiveup (10 Giugno 2022)

Appena disdetto, considerando che spero vivamente di andare 4 o 5 volte allo stadio la prossima stagione il resto del campionato lo guarderò con gli amici al bar, ho un caro amico sfinterista che quest'anno devo dire mi ha dato parecchie soddisfazioni..


----------



## sunburn (10 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si ma lascia perdere il merchandising,su quello hai perfettamente ragione.
> Pensiamo ai diritti tv. E' colpa di noi tifosi se DAZN,per avere l'esclusiva della serie A,è andata ben oltre le proprie possibilità ?
> Un anno fa hanno offerto ben 2,5 miliardi che non potevano permettersi,il tutto per superare la concorrenza di sky .
> Un pò come sta facendo l'inter , giocando con soldi che non possiede e facendo continuamente allin sui giocatori
> ...


Possono anche aver sbagliato i conti, ma il punto non cambia: se una persona non vuole spendere AL MASSIMO 7,87 euro a partita per vedere la propria squadra del cuore, son troppi anche 400 milioni di diritti tv. Va benissimo, eh. Però poi non ha senso lamentarsi del livello infimo della serie a. E non dirmi che la gente non vuole pagare proprio a causa del livello infimo della serie perché la pirateria era diffusissima anche ai tempi delle sette sorelle.
Come ho già scritto, tutte le voci principali dei ricavi(diritti tv, stadio e sponsor) dipendono dall’attitudine al consumo. 
Se dazn sa che molti optano per soluzioni illegali(sottolineo, illegali) sa che avrà molti meno abbonati, molti meno spettatori e, di conseguenza, molte meno entrate pubblicitarie.
Discorso simile per lo stadio nuovo. Secondo te da cosa deriverebbero i TOT milioni? Dall’aumento dei prezzi dei biglietti, dalla disponibilità o meno di chi frequenterà i bar di pagare un caffè 2 euro ecc.

Insomma, i primi finanziatori, diretti o indiretti, dei club sono i tifosi. Legittimo che un tifoso decida di non spendere, altrettanto legittimo, oltre che inevitabile, che i club agiscano di conseguenza.


----------



## DavidGoffin (10 Giugno 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Si


Perchè? Senza non si può?


----------



## Devil man (10 Giugno 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Perchè? Senza non si può?


l'italia non ti permette di connetterti ai servizi esteri streaming


----------



## honua (10 Giugno 2022)

Io pago (pagavo) 20 € al mese con timvision e davo l'utenza a mio suocero per fargli vedere l'Inter (poveraccio!). Chiaramente non volevo soldi da lui. Ora bisogna capire come funzionerà con timvision. Anche se a livello di principio mi da fastidio l'aumento, a livello pratico non mi cambia nulla. Piuttosto mi veniva comodo averlo contemporaneamente sulle 2 tv di casa, sul pc e sul telefonino per quando andavo allo stadio a vedere la squadra della mia città e nella pausa tra primo e secondo tempo mi riguardavo le azioni


----------



## Blu71 (10 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Questo perchè il sistema italiano è talmente marcio da dover dipendere quasi esclusivamente dai diritti tv.
> Speriamo dazn fallisca




L’unica cosa da fare sarebbe una disdetta di massa. Poi vediamo se DAZN si accontenta o meno.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (10 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Sole 24 Ore riporta il costo dell'abbonamento a DAZN per la stagione 2022/2023
> 
> 29,99 €/mese visione su un solo dispositivo per volta o due (ma nella stessa casa)
> 
> 39,99 €/mese visione 'Premium' su due dispositivi che non si trovino nella stessa rete domestica


Per quanto mi riguarda disdetta immediata.


----------



## kYMERA (10 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sì ho ricevuto la mail da DAZN a pranzo.
> dal 2 agosto modifica unilaterale al contratto, da 19.99 euro a 29.99


Io ho già fatto la disdetta. Poi vediamo.
Sicuramente faranno uscire qualche promozione anche perchè quasi tutti stanno togliendo il contratto.
Vediamo cosa succede.


----------



## nik10jb (14 Giugno 2022)

Per il calcio sembra ci siano due nuove offerte di TimVision, con due diversi pacchetti.

Il primo pacchetto (TIMVISION Calcio e Sport) è gratuito fino al 31 agosto 2022 e poi costa 19.99 euro al mese a partire dal 1° settembre e per 12 mesi. Poi da settembre 2023 passa a 29.99 euro al mese ma si può disdire dopo 12 mesi senza penali. Il pacchetto comprende DAZN (tutta la serie A) e infinity+ di mediaset (tutte le partite della UEFA Champions League fatta eccezione per quelle esclusive amazon).

Il secondo pacchetto (TIMVISION Gold) costa 10 euro al mese fino al 31 agosto 2022 e poi costa 30.99 euro al mese a partire dal 1° settembre e per 12 mesi. Poi da settembre 2023 passa a 45.99 euro al mese ma si può disdire dopo 12 mesi senza penali. In questo caso oltre a DAZN e infinity+ c'è compreso anche Netflix e Disney+.

PS: un aspetto che ancora non è chiaro quale DAZN sia compreso in questi pacchetti, cioè se quello standard o quello plus. Nelle condizioni contrattuali non è specificato e chi ha provato a chiamare il call center per informazioni pare abbia ricevuto informazioni differenti


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Settembre 2022)

Ho ancora Dazn in offerta a 19,99€ al mese e mi si è riattivato oggi perchè l'avevo messo in pausa x l'estate. E difatti oggi mi è arrivato subito l'addebito.
Ma dalle impostazioni su "il mio account" non mi fa vedere di quanto sarà il prossimo addebito che in teoria dovrebbe trasformarsi in 29,99€ al mese giusto? Ma mi fa solo vedere la data del prossimo pagamento ovvero dell' 1/10/2022.

Ma se voglio passare a quello da 39,99€ al mese per poterlo vedere in 2 contemporaneamente come si fa? Qualcuno l'ha già fatto da vecchio abbonato e non nuovo da zero?


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ho ancora Dazn in offerta a 19,99€ al mese e mi si è riattivato oggi perchè l'avevo messo in pausa x l'estate. E difatti oggi mi è arrivato subito l'addebito.
> Ma dalle impostazioni su "il mio account" non mi fa vedere di quanto sarà il prossimo addebito che in teoria dovrebbe trasformarsi in 29,99€ al mese giusto? Ma mi fa solo vedere la data del prossimo pagamento ovvero dell' 1/10/2022.
> 
> Ma se voglio passare a quello da 39,99€ al mese per poterlo vedere in 2 contemporaneamente come si fa? Qualcuno l'ha già fatto da vecchio abbonato e non nuovo da zero?



Lo fai da vecchio abbonato anche, ti scalano la differenza. Lo fai nell'account, ma non da app, devi farlo per forza da pc o comunque dalla pagina web.


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Settembre 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Lo fai da vecchio abbonato anche, ti scalano la differenza. Lo fai nell'account, ma non da app, devi farlo per forza da pc o comunque dalla pagina web.


Allora mi sa che per qualche strano motivo mi hanno passato a Plus in automatico pagando ancora solo 19,99€ e l'1/10/2022 forse mi faranno pagare 39,99€. Non si sa perchè non te lo dicono da nessun altra parte quanto sarà prossimo addebito


----------



## claudiop77 (1 Settembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Allora mi sa che per qualche strano motivo mi hanno passato a Plus in automatico pagando ancora solo 19,99€ e l'1/10/2022 forse mi faranno pagare 39,99€. Non si sa perchè non te lo dicono da nessun altra parte quanto sarà prossimo addebito


Siccome tu sei ancora nel periodo dell'offerta precedente ti lasciano il plus fino a fine settembre.
Dal 1/10 il tuo profilo dovrebbe diventare standard a 29,99 ma tu potrai fare l'upgrade al plus e ti addebiteranno la differenza di 10 euro.


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Settembre 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Siccome tu sei ancora nel periodo dell'offerta precedente ti lasciano il plus fino a fine settembre.
> Dal 1/10 il tuo profilo dovrebbe diventare standard a 29,99 ma tu potrai fare l'upgrade al plus e ti addebiteranno la differenza di 10 euro.


Quello che ho pensato pure io, lo scoprirò il mese prossimo. E' stato bello finchè è durato anche perchè ho passato il 2021 a pagare 8€ al mese
Che poi mi chiedo cosa succede se uno con 29,99€ lo vede in 2 posti diversi in contemporanea...per me lasciano passare come fa Netflix


----------

